# WAGO (Web-)Visualisierung auf mehreren Seiten



## real_skydiver (19 Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich die (Web-)Visualisierung auf mehreren Seiten zu realisieren und wenn ja wie wechsele ich diese?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tomrey (20 Januar 2014)

hi skydiver,
loggisch ist das möglich.
in codesys reiter visualisierungen: 
neue seite: rechtsklick: objekt einfügen, namen vergeben
navigation: auf jeder seite ein objekt einfügen, namen vergeben, rechtsklick: objekt konfigurieren: kategorie: eingabe: zoomen nach visualisierung: F2: name der zielseite auswählen...
ok?
(Ich habe mir eine Menüleiste gebastelt, die ich auf allen Seiten als Objekt "Visualisierung" einfüge, dann hab ich nur 1x Pflegeaufwand)
Gruß


----------



## real_skydiver (20 Januar 2014)

Hey tomrey,

klare und verständliche Antwort! Danke! Funktioniert prima - mit einem leichten "Stirnrunzeln": intuitives Handling sieht anders aus ... aber da darf man irgendwie bei CoDeSys nicht zu viel verlangen (ok, Siemens ist da jetzt auch nicht unbedingt "Weltmeister").

Danke nochmal!


----------

